# Editing Names



## User (4 Dec 2011)




----------



## Norm (4 Dec 2011)

I might have just done that for you.

_Edited to add:_ Yeah, I've just re-loaded the page and it looks like I did.


----------



## benb (4 Dec 2011)

Oh, in that case can I change mine from benb to Ben, if it's available?

Cheers.


----------



## Titan yer tummy (4 Dec 2011)

eek! What have u started!!


----------



## Scoosh (4 Dec 2011)

benb said:


> Oh, in that case can I change mine from benb to Ben, if it's available?
> 
> Cheers.


No  - I think you should stay as a little benb.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2011)

There's already a 'ben' registered


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2011)

Does the forum software prevent somebody signing up with the same name as someone else, only with different capitalisation? (If not, then I think it should do - I think it would be easy to mistake a Colinj for me, ColinJ!)


----------



## Norm (4 Dec 2011)

Why don't you give it a try.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2011)

Norm said:


> Why don't you give it a try.





Guidelines to using CycleChat said:


> CycleChat is a growing online community for cyclists. It is aimed at a general audience so to help us keep CycleChat a friendly place please follow these simple site usage guidelines:
> 
> 
> Respect - Please be respectful and considerate to other CycleChat members.
> ...


I call that _entrapment_!


----------



## Shaun (4 Dec 2011)

It shouldn't allow the same name twice - regardless of caps or not.


----------



## benb (5 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> There's already a 'ben' registered


 
Never mind. I've never seen this other Ben post anything!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2011)

benb said:


> Never mind. I've never seen this other Ben post anything!


 

Well he has, but not for a while and he may again?


----------

